# Triple digit Yellowfin finally



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Pulled the Nauti Hooker to Venice finally after getting a complete rewire on her maiden voyage. Left Thursday morning with yellowfin on the brain. Ran down river in complete fog by radar and gps only after getting some good info on the dock from a buddy about several hazards that radar couldn't pick up. Could not see past the bow of the boat. Trolled a few rigs with nothing to show then headed a little further east. Got to the spot and started chunking porgies and Bonita and got our first hookup about 10 am. Bill fought this one for 40 min and put a nice 60 in the boat. Ten min later we hook another fish. After a hour fight we had a 110.5 yellowfin on the boat. Chunked till 4 with no more fish to talk about. Cutoff and break offs, couple kings and big hammerhead. Ran back to some state water and got a quick limit of snapper. Day 2 brought denser fog. Ran the same track and straight back to the yellowfin grounds. Within an hour we had a 111.5 on the boat. Caught a nice Aj,kings and some pretty fat mingos. Rain started and we hauled ass to catch some snapper. This time we put a seven man limit on the boat and hit the pass before dark. Heard the bite turned back on after the rain but I had a 5 hour pull back to Pcola. First triple digit fish for the Nauti Hooker and a hell of a good time. All fish caught on cut bait. Snappers on porgies heads and Bonita chuck. One of the navy guys on the boat dropped a filet knife off the bait table and it stabbed a hole through his big toe. Why I always wear shoes on the boat. Another great trip to Venice.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man ohhhh man...... sashimi boatside baby!!! Good time brother!

Fixed them pics fer ya!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes Sir we were eating it at the cleaning table. Tell you what wahoo ain't to bad raw either.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Thanks buddy*

Thanks Jason


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice fatty


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, I'll get one like that someday!! Nice catch


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Realtor said:


> wow, I'll get one like that someday!! Nice catch


Here ya go Jimbo! Caught one for you too. Maybe I'll try some Shark Fishing since your getting out of the game.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

floorman1 said:


> Here ya go Jimbo! Caught one for you too. Maybe I'll try some Shark Fishing since your getting out of the game.


nice hammerhead, I'll be back at it here in another few weeks... full bore for another season...:yes:


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice! Love the boat name too


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice YFT!


----------



## C'scape (Sep 4, 2009)

*Hazard Info*

Hey Floorman,
Can you enlighten us about those river hazards that radar doesn't see? I'm assuming sandbars in the Pass a Loutre. Saw where there were several boats that got grounded last weekend.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome trip capt!


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice report. We were out there Sunday and it must of been atleast 50 other boats out there.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

C'scape said:


> Hey Floorman,
> Can you enlighten us about those river hazards that radar doesn't see? I'm assuming sandbars in the Pass a Loutre. Saw where there were several boats that got grounded last weekend.


They are doing some dredging at head of passes. There are four large what appear to be steel barrels in the area right down from pilot town. The river has the barrels pushed down where they aren't easy to see. My xhd Garmin will not pick them up. Very dangerous if hit by boat especially In the dense fog that has been hanging around over there.


----------



## C'scape (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Floorman, very helpful info. And congratulations on the triple digit catch. I'm still after one of those, getting close though. I appreciate the reply.

CC


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

I assume you were at the west lump/horseshoe rigs? I am out of OBA and looking to make a trip. I have trailered to Venice and it was a big hassle and had to rent a unit 2 nights. No way I would trailer back after a day of fishing.

Why not just leave from maybe Fort Morgan by boat? It is 75 miles I believe to the lumps. 2-3 hours. Maybe 1.5 hours back to P'cola when you get back. Use Port Eads as a safety valve? Just asking. The tow down and back last time was a pain in the ass. I could fuel and ice the night before. Drop my lift at OBA and be there in 3 hours fishing.

I had a buddy day trip from Dauphin Island and slayed them.


----------



## Twilson (Jul 15, 2015)

eddy2419 said:


> I assume you were at the west lump/horseshoe rigs? I am out of OBA and looking to make a trip. I have trailered to Venice and it was a big hassle and had to rent a unit 2 nights. No way I would trailer back after a day of fishing.
> 
> Why not just leave from maybe Fort Morgan by boat? It is 75 miles I believe to the lumps. 2-3 hours. Maybe 1.5 hours back to P'cola when you get back. Use Port Eads as a safety valve? Just asking. The tow down and back last time was a pain in the ass. I could fuel and ice the night before. Drop my lift at OBA and be there in 3 hours fishing.
> 
> I had a buddy day trip from Dauphin Island and slayed them.



I'm thinking the same thing. Last weekend we were going to trailer the boat from Perdido Key to Venice but ended up fishing with a friend that already had a boat over there. From Venice Marina we ran +/- 20 miles down river then 30+ miles to the East. I'm thinking it may be easier to to run another 50 miles out of Perdido pass or another 30 out of Fort Morgan vs hauling the boat all the way to Venice, finding a place to stay, and hauling it back.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep as long as your boat has the fuel range we run from shoreline ,did a day trip last week


----------

